# pine slab bench



## discounthunter (Aug 9, 2013)

did this a couple months ago. pine slab bench with carved back. was a wedding present.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice! I like your style.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Aug 15, 2013)

That's one wedding present that won't end up in the closet or at a garage sale! Very nice design. One suggestion... carve the wedding date on it somewhere, so that the husband won't forget anniversaries. Just speaking from 31 years of experience.


----------

